# Misanthropes, are you Fe users or Fi users?



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi I'm a bit interested in whether Fe users are more likely to be misanthropes or Fi users. I personally believe in Fi. So please vote and tell me whether I'm right or wrong. All types are welcome on this thread, but only if you are a misanthrope.
It would also be interesting to hear why you became misanthropes.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l agree with you about Fi.

l notice personally that it seems to be either dominant Fi or tert and less often auxillary.

l guess l'm an Fe user,but if l were an Fi user l'd try very hard to avoid becoming misanthropic because it makes me feel itchy and wrong inside.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l agree with you about Fi.
> 
> l notice personally that it seems to be either dominant Fi or tert and less often auxillary.
> 
> l guess l'm an Fe user,but if l were an Fi user l'd try very hard to avoid becoming misanthropic because it makes me feel itchy and wrong inside.


Then your experience is similar to mine. I have a younger sister that is a Fi user, and she is not soft about her standards. You either are for her or against her.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Inferior Fe here but yeah, more of a 'tempered' misanthrope. What can I say, humans are bastards. Yet I won't go spouting death to all, isn't really productive. More like either educate the ignorant and if the ignorant refuse to learn, then cull them from the population.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

BeardedAgam said:


> Then your experience is similar to mine. I have a younger sister that is a Fi user, and she is not soft about her standards. You either are for her or against her.


Yea, l see this in my ISFP sister somewhat, too.

l find it to be very isolating. l also find that the person with this issue often fails to realize how little people actually want to conform to their standards lol.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Yea, l see this in my ISFP sister somewhat, too.
> 
> l find it to be very isolating. l also find that the person with this issue often fails to realize how little people actually want to conform to their standards lol.


My sister is an ENFP. I can only imagine the pain an extroverted misanthrope deals with. The interesting thing about my sister is that even if she hates people she still have a big need to be around them. And she also wants to work with people. But she still hates people with a passion. The extroverted misanthrope is an interesting animal indeed.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

BeardedAgam said:


> My sister is an ENFP. I can only imagine the pain an extroverted misanthrope deals with. The interesting thing about my sister is that even if she hates people she still have a big need to be around them. And she also wants to work with people. But she still hates people with a passion. The extroverted misanthrope is an interesting animal indeed.


l think l've come to roughly the same conclusions about people as some misanthropes do, the difference lies in how l feel about it.

misanthrope-people are evil liars who lie and l hate them.

me-(some) people are evil liars who lie(sometimes) and l don't really give a crap.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l think l've come to roughly the same conclusions about people as some misanthropes do, the difference lies in how l feel about it.
> 
> misanthrope-people are evil liars who lie and l hate them.
> 
> me-(some) people are evil liars who lie(sometimes) and l don't really give a crap.


Are you my long lost twin or something? I feel the same about people too.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate people so much right now >.<


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

For me so much depends upon how empathically and compassionately burnt out I begin to start feeling...I tend to need to make conscious efforts to avoid cyncical 'sky will fall soon-is falling' drama types and work of separating pains-well potential miseries of others from those of my own (if I spend too long around whiners I can become a bit nihilistic, more so when I grew up facing true strifes when others complain about the price of bread increasing as world shattering).


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

You misunderstand functions. TJs aren't FI users. As extroverted causal judgments dominate their personality, they spend most of their time crushing their introverted emotional judgments. FI is alien to them. Same with TPs and FE.

FI users are introverted judgers and real feelers. FE users are extraverted judgers and real feelers. The MBTI notation isn't suited for this poll.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

well to expand upon 'why' I am one, take a good look at how humanity is, what it does to itself and its environment, and the whys. Look at the 'motivations/goals' behind everything. Look at the problems of society and how people still walk off the proverbial cliff like a bunch of fucking lemmings, no matter how many warnings they receive. Ignorance IS the true threat to humanity yet as we all know, "ignorance is bliss" and people do not want to progress at all. Ignorance, and Denial of such, an endless downward spiral our species is forever stuck on.

@IDontThinkSo : Love the avatar. The awards both make me facepalm AND give me a good laugh, especially some of the honorable mentions.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I know that feel bro :blushed:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> You misunderstand functions. TJs aren't FI users. As extroverted causal judgments dominate their personality, they spend most of their time crushing their introverted emotional judgments. FI is alien to them. Same with TPs and FE.
> 
> FI users are introverted judgers and real feelers. FE users are extraverted judgers and real feelers. The MBTI notation isn't suited for this poll.


I used the word USERS because I thought of people that had Fi and Fe in their functional stacks and that these people doesn't have to be Fe doms or Fi doms.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think I can be considered one anymore, but I definitely was.

Fi.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Is misanthropy really related to Fi or Fe? I wouldn't have thought so.I think the results will be fairly even in the end. I know stupidity is related to misanthropy, but that's another thing entirely...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> Is misanthropy really related to Fi or Fe? I wouldn't have thought so.I think the results will be fairly even in the end. I know stupidity is related to misanthropy, but that's another thing entirely...


l can see both causes lol.

But yes, l find a lot of misanthropes to be people who lack any sort of curiosity about anything, really. No curiosity about people or the world at large, thus nothing to learn or be fascinated by, all that much easier to hate people and not be concerned with lacking in knowledge.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

beardedagam said:


> are you my long lost twin or something? I feel the same about people too.


*yes. Yes i am. *


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Seems like the results are even so far. 7/7. I haven't voted yet either :crazy:


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like I'm the tie-breaker.


----------

